# Bling SA selling franchises and name dropping



## Vaperite South Africa (11/5/18)

I have been informed that a person representing a company called Bling SA is offering retail franchises and telling them that they supply me and, by association, our company Vaperite. They are apparently referring to me by name. 

I have no idea who these people are behind Bling SA and do not buy any products through them. We import all of our products directly from foreign manufacturers and suppliers.

If these people are being this dishonest with their sales pitch then I see it ending very badly for any potential franchisees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 13 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

Perhaps that person isn't really from Bling? Bling is on this forum - perhaps you could PM them @BLING

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/5/18)

Not going to waste my time. Let @BLING explain who is running around offering franchises on his behalf. A retailer I trust called me to tell me they were approached and our name was used as being a client of Bling. If the person behind Bling is the name I was given, he’s been involved in other shady vape ventures before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5 | Disagree 1


----------

